# Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Cigar Review - Great thin smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've smoked a handful of these and they have all been great. With some time in the box they truly blossom into a soothing medium bodied treat. perf...

Read the full review here: Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero Cigar Review - Great thin smoke


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I've really been wanting to try one of these sticks. My local B&M's don't carry them for some reason.


----------



## puros_aromareal (Nov 24, 2009)

This is a great cigar. 

It has two basic things that i like:

The fisrt thing is the spyce taste it has

The second thing is the beatiful wrapper it has. The colorado Shade is really something.


----------

